# James Bond: Daniel Craig ist gegen weibliche Hauptrolle



## Icetii (22. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond: Daniel Craig ist gegen weibliche Hauptrolle* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond: Daniel Craig ist gegen weibliche Hauptrolle*


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2021)

So ein pöser, alter, weißer Mann .. werft den Purschen zu Poden .. 

@Enisra ..hab ich das richtig formuliert so?


----------



## zMike (22. September 2021)

Dieses Marvel Universum hat es doch gut vorgemacht, dass alles in der gleichen Welt spielen kann. Warum nicht eine 028 Spezialagentin. Gleicher Geheimdienst, gleiche Besetzung, James Bond trinkt im Hintergrund nen Kaffee und 028 lässt sich von Q die neuesten Gadgets vorführen. Hat danach die gleichen Aufgaben wie 007, 008 usw.
Ich mag das überhaupt nicht, wenn etablierte Personen ausgetauscht oder diese umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## schokoeis (22. September 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> So ein pöser, alter, weißer Mann .. werft den Purschen zu Poden ..
> 
> @Enisra ..hab ich das richtig formuliert so?


es heißt "schleudert"


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2021)

Gerne ein neues Francise mit Frau (Cater Archer wäre cool  ), aber alles bekannte Umzugendern halte ich für falsch, was bei Dr. Who noch passt, ist bei James Bond einfach verkehrt.


----------



## lokokokode (22. September 2021)

Guter Mann!


----------



## Vordack (22. September 2021)

zMike schrieb:


> Dieses Marvel Universum hat es doch gut vorgemacht, dass alles in der gleichen Welt spielen kann. Warum nicht eine 028 Spezialagentin. Gleicher Geheimdienst, gleiche Besetzung, James Bond trinkt im Hintergrund nen Kaffee und 028 lässt sich von Q die neuesten Gadgets vorführen. Hat danach die gleichen Aufgaben wie 007, 008 usw.
> Ich mag das überhaupt nicht, wenn etablierte Personen ausgetauscht oder diese umgeschrieben werden.



Dann kommt die ganze Fraktion doch gleich wieder und beschwert sich daß der männliche Bond in der Nummerierung vor der Weiblichen ist und wie ungerecht und diskriminierend es doch ist und so.

Man(n) kann es nie richtig machen bei so ner Sache.


----------



## Falconer75 (22. September 2021)

Eine weibliche 007 bräuchte dann ja viele heiße Bond-Boys. Das wäre total männerverachtend... Bond und Sexismus, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2021)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Eine weibliche 007 bräuchte dann ja viele heiße Bond-Boys. Das wäre total männerverachtend... Bond und Sexismus, geht gar nicht.


Selbst wenn, was spricht dagegen wenn sie nicht pauschal als Dummerchen (Ghostbusters) dargestellt werden.
Beim James Bond hatten wir so einige kluge Frauen/Killerinnen/Agentinnen etc.
Tracy, May Day, Melina, Octopussy, Elektra, ...


----------



## Sirpopp (22. September 2021)

Mir wär´s in erster Linie wichtiger dass die Reihe wieder zu dem zurückfindet was sie einmal ausgemacht hat. Ich möchte lieber einen Geheimagenten sehen der (von mir aus auch DIE) einen gewissen Stil an den Tag legt und gerne mal das ein oder andere Gadget nutzt (das auch nicht immer 100% realistisch sein muß). 
Wenn ich Jason Borne oder sonstige Action-Titel mit beliebig austauschbaren Stars sehen will dann gibt es genug Alternativen.
Von dem her war für mich der erste Teil von Kingsman fast der bessere Bond im direkten Vergleich zu Daniel Craigs Version.
M. E. fehlt der Reihe und auch der Hauptfigur aktuell einfach etwas Charme und Witz.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. September 2021)

Recht hat er. Fertig.
Wenn das so weiter geht, wird beim nächsten Titanic Film aus dem Schiff ein Zug, weil die GDL sieht da schon Benachteiligungen und die Lokführer als tragende Säule des Transportwesens sind sowieso schon unterrepräsentiert.


----------



## Martina (22. September 2021)

Bond ist und bleibt ein Mann.


----------



## Vordack (22. September 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Bond ist und bleibt ein Mann.


Hab ich von den Ghostbusters auch immer gedacht


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab ich von den Ghostbusters auch immer gedacht


Es gibt nur 2 Ghostbuster- Filme! 😉
Keine Ahnung, was das andere ist.


----------



## Kyamidos (22. September 2021)

Schon seltsam das aber alles andere mit der Zeit gehen darf: Autos, Gadgets, Waffen, politisches Weltgeschehen, usw. 
Der aktuelle James Bond ist schon gar nicht mehr der ursprüngliche Charakter, es ist viel mehr eine Neuinterpretation oder Reinkarnation. Das Originalkonzept ist mittlerweile so verwässert, da würde ein Wechsel zu einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter überhaupt nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## OField (22. September 2021)

@Kyamidos die Frage ist doch eher wieso man ständig aus eindeutig politischen Gründen die Geschlechter, bzw. in anderen Fällen die Ethnie von Charakteren ändern muss, um irgendeiner Minderheit anzubiedern.


----------



## BOMBER2 (22. September 2021)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Schon seltsam das aber alles andere mit der Zeit gehen darf: Autos, Gadgets, Waffen, politisches Weltgeschehen, usw.
> Der aktuelle James Bond ist schon gar nicht mehr der ursprüngliche Charakter, es ist viel mehr eine Neuinterpretation oder Reinkarnation. Das Originalkonzept ist mittlerweile so verwässert, da würde ein Wechsel zu einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter überhaupt nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen.


Doch würde er...


----------



## MrFob (22. September 2021)

Ich hab erstmal prinzipeill nichts gegen eine weibliche Bond Inkarnation muss ich sagen. Ich meine, mit dem Charakter wurde schon so viel gemacht, why not?

Ich finde auch, dass es bei James Bond jetzt so waere, dass man man so retroaktiv das Franchise zerstoert oder so (so wie ja amnchmal der Eindruck ist, bei neuen Sachen bei z.B. Star Wars, Star Trek, oder solchen Dingen). So eine richtige canon Zeitlinie oder so gibt's da ja eh nicht. Die Filmreihen der einzelnen bisherigen Bond Darsteller waren ja immer eher unabhaengig voneinander. Insofern macht es mMn auch nichts, da mal zu experimentieren.

Allerdings steele ich mir eine ordentliche Umsetzung, ie nicht einfach plump oder doof rueberkommt extrem schwierig vor. Da muss jemand mit extrem viel Gespuer fuer das Franchise und sehr sehr gutem Witz und Humor das Drehbuch schreiben und auch die Schauspielerin und der Regisseur muessen das genau richtig hinbekommen, so dass es pass. Halte ich fuer fast unmoeglich so umzusetzen, dass es nicht total cringy wird, aber mal sehen, darueber aufregen kann ich mich dann ja immer noch wenn sie es in den Sand setzen.


----------



## Kyamidos (22. September 2021)

OField schrieb:


> die Frage ist doch eher wieso man ständig


Ständig? Naja ... 

Die Autos wurden aus rein finanziellen Gründen gewechselt, ein Spion in einem BMW kann nicht James Bond sein, der fährt nur Bentley oder Aston Martin. Warum also keine Änderungen aus politischen oder ethischen Gründen? Entweder bleibt man dicht am Original oder man lässt Änderungen in allen Bereichen zu. 

Genau genommen wurde die politische Situation in den Filmen auch aus politischen Gründen geändert


----------



## LostViking (22. September 2021)

OField schrieb:


> @Kyamidos die Frage ist doch eher wieso man ständig aus eindeutig politischen Gründen die Geschlechter, bzw. in anderen Fällen die Ethnie von Charakteren ändern muss, um irgendeiner Minderheit anzubiedern.



Ist doch klar. Des Geldes wegen. Desswegen ändern auch alle Unternehmen ihren Social Media Auftritt im Juni, aber nicht auf den Kanälen die für Saudi Arabien oder ähnliche Länder... 
"Seht her wir unterstützen Eure Sache, jetzt kauft unsere Produkte!" 
Und in Saudi Arabien dann: 
"Seht her wir unterstützen so etwas hier nicht, jetzt kauft unsere Produkte!"


----------



## Martina (22. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hab ich von den Ghostbusters auch immer gedacht


man sah ja auch was daraus geworden ist


----------



## RoteRosen (22. September 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Recht hat er. Fertig.
> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird beim nächsten Titanic Film aus dem Schiff ein Zug, weil die GDL sieht da schon Benachteiligungen und die Lokführer als tragende Säule des Transportwesens sind sowieso schon unterrepräsentiert.


Der ist so krass der Satz, ich sitze hier seit locker 5 Minuten und halte mir den Bauch    Ich kann nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. September 2021)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Mir wär´s in erster Linie wichtiger dass die Reihe wieder zu dem zurückfindet was sie einmal ausgemacht hat. Ich möchte lieber einen Geheimagenten sehen der (von mir aus auch DIE) einen gewissen Stil an den Tag legt und gerne mal das ein oder andere Gadget nutzt (das auch nicht immer 100% realistisch sein muß).
> Wenn ich Jason Borne oder sonstige Action-Titel mit beliebig austauschbaren Stars sehen will dann gibt es genug Alternativen.
> Von dem her war für mich der erste Teil von Kingsman fast der bessere Bond im direkten Vergleich zu Daniel Craigs Version.
> M. E. fehlt der Reihe und auch der Hauptfigur aktuell einfach etwas Charme und Witz.


Bücher und Filme spiegeln oft natürlich auch Zeitgeist wider, aber die Graig-Bonds sind sehr viel näher an den Romanen als die anderen, was die Grundstimmung betrifft.
Ansonsten klar, Bond ist eine Ikone, er ist ein Mann, hat einen militärischen Hintergrund, er hat seine ganz eigenen Dämonen und seine Stärken.
Ganz nebenbei...zumindest habe ich das in meinem Umfeld beobachtet...vor allem meine weiblichen Mitmenschen finden Bond toll, gerade weil er ein Mann ist. 
Ja und er hatte eben seine Betthäschen, Widersacherinnen auch (mit eindeutig zweideutigen Namen, lol) und in den neuen Filmen das Ganze mit mehr Tiefgang.
Man sollte an diesem Rezept nicht zu viel herumpfuschen und Bond so rundlutschen, dass er beliebig und austauschbar wird, nur weil es gerade politisch opportun ist.

Er könnte sich ja im übernächsten Streifen um ein Umweltschutzthema kümmern, einen Nissan Leaf fahren oder besser mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, sich für ökologische Landwirtschaft einsetzen, für artgerechte Tierhaltung und bei der Gelegenheit gleich Veganer werden. Konflikte werden dann sachlich in einem Arbeitskreis ausdiskutiert, ganz ohne Gewalt und der Wodka Martini wird durch Mate-Tee ersetzt.
Dann ist Bond endlich so, wie es die ganzen Rollkragen-Pullover-Träger und selbsternannte Weltenretter gerne hätten...


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2021)

James Bond ist ein Mann das ist war schon in den romanen so
007 ist nur das er die 7te person war der die "lizenz zum töten" bekam

Es kann einen weiteren film im "james bond universum" geben mit einer weiblichen agentin als hauptrolle aber 007 und james bond ist für viele seit dekaden mit einer männlichen hauptrolle verbunden.


----------



## lokokokode (22. September 2021)

Wäre aber trotzdem interessant, mal das von einer Bond-Frau zu hören: Geschüttelt , nicht gerührt... XD


----------



## St3veStratos (22. September 2021)

War 007 nicht einfach nur die Nummer des Agenten? Die potenziell nicht auch eine Frau dann bekommen würde? 

Ich finde Daniel Craigs Bond kam nach allen Filmen wieder sehr nah an die Bücher ran. Das fande ich super! Ich bin aber auch mit den alten Filmen aufgewachsen...daher habe ich mehr für Sean Connery und Roger Moore übrig. Pierce Brosnan hat mir beispielsweise nie gefallen. Das war mir alles zu abgedreht und komisch. Aber die Jüngeren hat das damals dann mehr angesprochen. 

Gegen eine Frau hätte ich persé nichts...ich wünsche mir insgeheim aber dennoch einen männlichen 007.


----------



## masto-don (22. September 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Guter Mann!



hey, das wollte ich gerade schreiben! xD


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2021)

Gebt uns endlich Jane Bond - mit der Lizenz zum Vögeln.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2021)

St3veStratos schrieb:


> War 007 nicht einfach nur die Nummer des Agenten? Die potenziell nicht auch eine Frau dann bekommen würde?







__





						James Bond – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				







__





						00 Agent - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Die Agenten werden fortlaufend numeriert in den Büchern / Filmen. 00 Nummern werden nur recylet wenn der Agent noch nicht Berühmt oder Berüchtigt oder als Veräter bekannt sind.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gebt uns endlich Jane Bond - mit der Lizenz zum Vögeln.







__





						Agent 006: So kriegt er jede Frau ins Bett! eBook : Ochs, Thomas: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
					

Agent 006: So kriegt er jede Frau ins Bett! eBook : Ochs, Thomas: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Agenten werden fortlaufend numeriert in den Büchern / Filmen. 00 Nummern werden nur recylet wenn der Agent noch nicht Berühmt oder Berüchtigt oder als Veräter bekannt sind.


Damit wäre dann eine Frau als 007 definitiv raus bei allem was er geleistet und den Superschurken nebst Handlanger die er beseitigt hat.
Von diversen diplomatischen Dingen wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## ToulouseLautrec (22. September 2021)

Von den sexistischen Kommentaren hier, teils getarnt als "Humor" kommt mir echt das kotzen...


----------



## Schalkmund (22. September 2021)

Mir egal wer den nächsten Bond spielt, von mir aus können sie auch ein besoffenes Nilpferd nehmen.


----------



## Hurshi (23. September 2021)

so dumm drüber nachzudenken ! Oder gibts Frauen die James heisen ?


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2021)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Schon seltsam das aber alles andere mit der Zeit gehen darf: Autos, Gadgets, Waffen, politisches Weltgeschehen, usw.
> Der aktuelle James Bond ist schon gar nicht mehr der ursprüngliche Charakter, es ist viel mehr eine Neuinterpretation oder Reinkarnation. Das Originalkonzept ist mittlerweile so verwässert, da würde ein Wechsel zu einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter überhaupt nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen.


Wenn ich einen Batman Film sehe, will ich auch einen reichen Mann im Fledermauskostüm sehen, der durch einen Überfall hinterm Kino seine Eltern verloren hat. Denn das ist die wesentliche Charakterisierung dieser Figur.

Und in einem James(!) Bond Film hat man die wesentlichen Charakter- + Handlungselemente: Engländer, Geheimdienst, Frauenheld, Gadgets und zu überführende Superschurken mit irgendeinem Masterplan.

Es gibt nun mal wesentliche Charakter Eigenschaften, an denen kann man nicht rütteln, ohne daß der Charakter nicht mehr wieder zui erkennen ist und damit fällt dann die Behauptung "Das ist derselbe Charakter" beim Zuschauer durch.
Ich verstehe vor allem nicht, was das soll, einen Charakter mit aller Gewalt umzukrempeln - man kann doch genauso gut Batmans Nichte zu "Batgirl" werden lassen, Spock & Kirks Nachkommen 100 Jahre später eigene Raumschiffabenteuer erleben lassen, die Regierung das HULK-Experiment nachstellen lassen und aus Versehen die Putzfrau ver-HULKen lassen, Superman's Tochter Superkräfte geerbt haben lassen, Captain Jack Sparrows Schwester erfinden, eine x-beliebige Frau, die  im alten London zur selben Zeit lebt wie Sherlock Holmes, einfach ein Fan von Holmes sein lassen, die dann auf eigene Faust sich immer die Frage stellt, "Was würde Holmes jetzt machen?" undundund

- davon ab: eine Geschichte wird nicht besser oder interessanter dadurch, daß derdiedas Hauptdarsteller jetzt weiß, schwarz, weiblich, chinese, Kind, Erwachsener, .... ist.
Eine Geschichte wird dann interessant, wenn es eine gute Geschichte ist, die ihre Charaktere auch ernst nimmt und nicht plötzlich komplett verändert.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2021)

__





						Figuren aus James-Bond-Filmen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es gibt noch die M Rolle die bei den letzten James Bond Filmen sah als weibliche chefin - Es könnte einen/zwei Film geben der mit ihrer Beerdigung beginnt und die Stimme im off dann erzählt wie alles begann wie die MI6-Chefin als Agentin beim MI6 gearbeitet hat und ihre Fehler machte und je nach Erfolg der Filme einen neuen Agent oder Agentin einführen der sich gerade frisch den Doppel Null Status verdient hat.

so hätte man mal abwechslung und es wär die gewünschte weibliche hauptperson von social media und co


----------



## Batze (23. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> - davon ab: eine Geschichte wird nicht besser oder interessanter dadurch, daß derdiedas Hauptdarsteller jetzt weiß, schwarz, weiblich, chinese, Kind, Erwachsener, .... ist.


In manchen Dummen Gender Köpfen wohl schon.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Geschichte wird dann interessant, wenn es eine gute Geschichte ist, die ihre Charaktere auch ernst nimmt und nicht plötzlich komplett verändert.



Es fing 2016 mit Ghostbusters an 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sn_vAcFGTJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Comic Book Girl hatte damals gut erklärt wie es kam dazu


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Superman's Tochter Superkräfte geerbt haben lassen


Das dürfte nicht funktionieren, ohne das Kryptonid im Spiel ist, Supis Schwimmer dringen nicht ein, sie durchschlagen die Eizelle.


----------



## Fireball8 (23. September 2021)

Mich juckt die ganze Bond-Reihe ja echt nicht so sehr, aber 'ne weibliche Bond 007 stelle ich mir auch schwierig vor. Dafür ist die Rolle einfach schon viel zu lange etabliert und entsprechend charakterisiert. Als Spin-Off wiederum, klar, warum nicht.

Aber Leute. Manche Kommentare sind hier sowas von ultra peinlich und klingen für mich als kämen sie straight aus dem Hirn eines Incel oder Affen (jo, kommt, meldet mich...). Diese pauschale Aussage das käme ja immer aus dem links-grün-versifften Bereich, mit dem immer selben langweiligen Argument "DAS IST ALLES EINE AGENDA UND NUR FÜRS GELD!!11elf" ist echt jedes Mal sowas von unreflektiert und vor allem totaler Unsinn. Solche Versuche ein Franchise so dermaßen umzukrempeln floppen doch auch jedes Mal (sicherlich auch nicht immer zu unrecht), seh jetzt nicht wo dann mehr Geld damit gemacht wird.

Wovor habt ihr solche Angst? Vor Diversität? Angst, dass ihr kein Schnitzel mit Pommes mehr, sondern Döner mit Knoblauchsauce bekommt? Es geht echt nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Auch Autoren/Autorinnen und Regisseure/Regisseurinnen haben mal Bock etwas anderes auszuprobieren. Guckt's halt einfach nicht und gut, damit boykottiert ihr es schon, ohne weiteren Hass zu verbreiten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. September 2021)

ToulouseLautrec schrieb:


> Von den sexistischen Kommentaren hier, teils getarnt als "Humor" kommt mir echt das kotzen...



Trollpost-Wertung: 1 / 10


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. September 2021)

Ich bin da zwiegespalten.

Ich hätte kein Problem mit einer weiblichen Figur als 00-Agentin.

Was nicht ginge (und m.W. auch nicht geplant ist) wäre, aus 007 eine Jamie Bond zu machen, also ein Switch des Geschlechtes der Romanfigur. 

Ich denke, dass erstere Alternative für die meisten akzeptabel wäre. Warum auch nicht? Es gab in vielen Bondfilmen schon starke Frauenrollen (gut wie böse). Warum nicht auch mal eine Frau als Hauptrolle.


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die wesentlichen Charakter- + Handlungselemente: Engländer, Geheimdienst, Frauenheld, Gadgets und zu überführende Superschurken mit irgendeinem Masterplan.



Äh, wieso sollte irgendeines dieser Elemente nicht von einer Frau abgedeckt werden können?


Engländer? Rund die Hälfte der Engländer sind weiblichen Geschlechts, daher: Check.
Geheimdienst? Da bereits eine Chefin am Pult sass, warum keine weibliche Agentin? Daher: Check.
Frauenheld? Eine Frau die auf Frauen steht muss ja nicht zwingend monogam sein. Daher: Check.
Gadgets? Jaja, das Klischee, dass man einer Frau keine komplexe Bedienungsanleitung in die Hand drücken sollte, kenn ich natürlich auch. Aber die Funktionsweise der meisten Bond-Gadgets sind in der Regel in einem Satz erklärt. Daher: Check.
Zu überführende Superschurken: Die können ja bleiben - oder um noch eins draufzusetzen, machen wir Superschurkinnen draus. Daher: Check.
Also nochmals: Was soll Deiner Meinung nach Frau auf Deiner Checkliste nicht können?


----------



## schokoeis (23. September 2021)

Ist ja nicht so das es keine Filme in die Richtung mit weiblicher Hauptbesetzung gibt: Salt, Atomic Blonde, Red Sparrow. Und da gabs auch keine Diskussion. Hier muss aber wieder unbedingt etwas umgebastelt werden das mit männlicher Hauptbesetzung gut funktioniert. Das verstehe wer will.


----------



## EddWald (23. September 2021)

Das wäre dann endgültig das Ende des Bond Kultes. Na gibt auch Zeit, das Konstrukt in seiner Urform mit dem Charakter des Hauptprotagonisten  passt eh nicht mehr in die heutige Gesellschaft. Welche Frau sollte an dem mannhaften Charme eines James Bond ran kommen? Abgesehen davon, war Daniel Craig schon eher "behindert" in dieser Richtung. Noch kälter kann es kaum werden. Wie soll die Tussi dann heißen? Jamie Bondage? Naja  im Ernst, wenn man einen fetten Schnitt macht und sich komplett löst von dem alten Bond Kult, warum nicht. Für die breite Masse sicher tauglich.


----------



## Cobar (23. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das dürfte nicht funktionieren, ohne das Kryptonid im Spiel ist, Supis Schwimmer dringen nicht ein, sie durchschlagen die Eizelle.


Superman hat schon seit Jahren in den Comics einen Sohn mit Lois Lane, der Jon Kent heißt und inzwischen auch offizieller Kanon ist. Ursprünglich war dieser Clark der Superman einer anderen Realität, kam aber dann ins "Hauptuniversum" rüber ,anchdem der Superman hier gestorben war.

b2t:
Für mich ist das alles sowieso schon lange kein Bond mehr, sondern nur noch irgendein beliebiger Actionfilm mit übergroßem Budget. Ich war auch früher schon kein großer Bond-Fan, aber ich würde mir eher die alten Filme anschauen als die mit Daniel Craig, die für mich so überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Geheimagenten James Bond zu tun haben außer dem Namen. Fehlt nur noch, dass Craigs Bond als weiterer verschollener Bruder von Dominic Toretto geoutet wird, die beiden Franchises sind inzwischen ziemlich ähnlich übertrieben angelegt.


----------



## BuzzKillington (23. September 2021)

Warum sollte man James Bond ersetzen? Man kann doch einfach eine Agentin 008 oder so nennen und damit ein Spin-off starten.


----------



## Frullo (23. September 2021)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Warum sollte man James Bond ersetzen? Man kann doch einfach eine Agentin 008 oder so nennen und damit ein Spin-off starten.



Ich war, glaub ich, das letzte mal in einem James Bond Film im Kino, da legte sich noch Pierce Brosnan als 007 ins Zeug. Den letzten, den ich dann noch tatsächlich im Fernsehen (nicht auf DVD oder sonst was, sondern im Free TV) gesehen habe, war der erste mit Daniel Craig. Unschwer zu erkennen, dass sich mein Interesse an Bond seit vielen, vielen Jahren im Sinkflug befindet.

Ich glaube, dass man nach 25 (offiziellen) Filmen durchaus mal eine etwas radikalere Änderung vornehmen könnte, um der Serie neues Leben einzuhauchen. Einen weiblichen Bond, einen homosexuellen Bond, einen Nicht-kaukasischen Bond, einen Bond mit Asperger-Syndrom, …, sucht’s Euch aus – vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht, könnte man mich damit wieder mal ins Kino locken. Oder mich zumindest davon abhalten, beim Zappen gleich wieder umzuschalten, wenn der Geheimagent dem Oberbösewicht der Stunde hinterherjagt.

Aber hey, ich würde mich auch damit abfinden, wenn sich nichts ändert und man weiterhin einen kaukasischen Briten der ungerührten, geschüttelten Wodka Martini schlürft die Rolle spielen lässt. Offenbar sind ja nach wie vor genügend Leute da, die genau das wollen: Ich schau’s dann halt nicht, aber bei all der gebotenen Unterhaltung ist das für mich nicht weiter ein Problem.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2021)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Warum sollte man James Bond ersetzen? Man kann doch einfach eine Agentin 008 oder so nennen und damit ein Spin-off starten.



Das musst du die Abteilung fragen die ausrechnet welches Zielpublikum das meiste Geld einbringen könnte (PR & Social Media Trends) 

Ein Spinoff wie bei Oceans 8 bringt nicht soviel Bekanntheit und co wie wenn man einen Harten Reboot macht wie bei Ghostbusters (2016) 

https://culturess.com/2021/05/25/why-make-clark-kent-black-superman/ 

Ein "schwarzer" Clark Kent lässt sich besser vermarkten als wenn es Superman Kalel von Erde 52 ist.


----------



## Kyamidos (23. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Engländer, Geheimdienst, Frauenheld, Gadgets und zu überführende Superschurken mit irgendeinem Masterplan.


Engländer:in: Ich habe gehört das es in England auch Frauen gibt  Laut John Pearson war der Vater von James Bond übrigens *Schotte*, die Mutter *Schweizerin* und er wurde in *Deutschland* geboren. 
Geheimdienst: Frau, kein Problem. 
Frauenheldin: Lesbisch, voll okay. 
Gadgets: Kommen Frauen auch super mit zurecht. 
Superschurk:innen besiegen: Frau kann das auch! 

Alle von dir genannten Charakter-/Handlungselemente wären also auch mit einem weiblichen (oder diversen) Bond glaubwürdig. 
Ausnahme wäre selbstverständlich wenn die Handlung in den 50er und 60er Jahren des 20. Jhdts. spielen würde - wie in den Originalen, da würde eine Frau nicht passen. Aber die Handlung spielt immer in der Gegenwart des jeweiligen Films, also ... 

------



Worrel schrieb:


> - davon ab: eine Geschichte wird nicht besser oder interessanter dadurch, daß derdiedas Hauptdarsteller jetzt weiß, schwarz, weiblich, chinese, Kind, Erwachsener, .... ist.


Also ist ein guter Bond-Film mit einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter sehr wohl möglich.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2021)

Ach... Schweizer Gene drin. Wusste ich jetzt echt nicht.
Aber erklärt ja einiges:
Ich fand den schon immer total super und sympathisch


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich war, glaub ich, das letzte mal in einem James Bond Film im Kino, da legte sich noch Pierce Brosnan als 007 ins Zeug. Den letzten, den ich dann noch tatsächlich im Fernsehen (nicht auf DVD oder sonst was, sondern im Free TV) gesehen habe, war der erste mit Daniel Craig. Unschwer zu erkennen, dass sich mein Interesse an Bond seit vielen, vielen Jahren im Sinkflug befindet.


Geht mir ähnlich, nur das der Sinkflug mit den Änderungen (Craig "Bond" Filme) begann.

Für sich genommen solide Agentenfilme, aber den Charme/der Grundformel des alten James Bond fast vollständig entledigt und über Board geworfen.  
Eine eigene Reihe a la Bourne oder Kingsmen wäre mMn der bessere Weg gewesen.

Selbiges gilt auch hier, wenn man etwas neu/anders machen muss, warum es dann nicht auch gleich tun ohne bestehendes komplett umzukrempeln ?


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2021)

Ich fand den Wandel zum ernsteren Bond ganz genehm
Die neuern-alten Filme drifteten da ja manchmal schon ein bisschen arg ab.
Auch was die Tricktechnik anging.

Aber das ist halt den Weg, den man mit Craig eingeschlagen hatte und auch so fuhr. Damit kann ich gut leben.
Wenn es jetzt bei einem neuen Bond wieder ein wenig "spassiger" zu und her geht, ist das für mich auch ok.
Wobei Kingsmen die Latte schon hoch geschraubt hat.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also nochmals: Was soll Deiner Meinung nach Frau auf Deiner Checkliste nicht können?


Das Mann-sein.
James(!) Bond ist seit 20+ Filmen ein weißer EngländER. DAS ist der Charakter JAMES Bond.

Wenn man unbedingt eine Geheimdienst AgentIN verfilmen will: Welcome, Cate Archer, Geheimdienstagentin 008.


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Mann-sein.
> James(!) Bond ist seit 20+ Filmen ein weißer EngländER. DAS ist der Charakter JAMES Bond.
> 
> Wenn man unbedingt eine Geheimdienst AgentIN verfilmen will: Welcome, Cate Archer, Geheimdienstagentin 008.


Das Mann-sein war nicht auf Deiner ursprünglichen Liste - nach Prä-emanzipatorischer Schreibweise beinhaltet das Prädikat Engländer sowohl Männlein als auch Weiblein. Und wir wissen ja alle, dass James aus einer Prä-emanzipatorischen Ära stammt.   

Aber klar, vielleicht sollte man diese letzte Bastion des weissen Mann-Seins wirklich nicht abreissen, sondern als Denkmal beibehalten - oder als Mahnmal


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. September 2021)

Kyamidos schrieb:


> Also ist ein guter Bond-Film mit einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter sehr wohl möglich.


Nein, das ist nicht möglich - ganz einfach wegen Barbara Broccoli.
Auch der Grund, warum all die Diskussionen hier relativ sinnlos sind, genauso wie die Verlautbarungen eines Pierce Brosnan oder Daniel Craig zum Thema.
Die Broccolis besitzen Eon Productions und die Rechte und Barbara Broccoli hat mit erheblichem Nachdruck jegliche Wahrscheinlichkeit eines weiblichen Bond ausgeschlossen .
Sie vertritt da die sympathische Sichtweise:
_“We don’t have to turn male characters into women. Let’s just create more female characters and make the story fit those female characters.”_
Also ganz einfach - falls es irgend etwas in dieser RIchtung geben sollte, wird es ein Spin-Off - gibt ja genug 00 die da genutzt werden können.
Nur die 006 fällt raus, weil ansonsten gleich wieder das Geheule angestimmt wird.

Von allen weiblichen Agenten, kam für mich Atomic Blonde einem weiblichen Bond am nächsten.
Einer der wenigen Filme wo die Auswirkungen eines Nahkampfes auch bei einer "Heldin" tatsächlich mal schön real brutal gezeigt wird.
Vor allem auch der Verlust von Kontrolle auf beiden Seiten nach den ersten gelernten und gezielten Schlägen, die Erschöpfung gegenüber der andauernden Perfektion in Filmen wie Jason Bourne (und das Fehlen von haufenweisen Filmschnitten) fand ich großartig.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-hiooEmi-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


So eine "00" Agentin in ihrem eigenen Franchise bzw. Spin-Off?
Immer her damit.
Könnten sie auch über James Bond einführen, einfach in ein zwei Filmen als kurzweiligen Nebencharakter auftreten lassen.
Im Hauptfilm des Spin-Off kann dann James Bond einen kurzen Auftritt haben - z.B. am Strand liegen und sich mit "hab Urlaub" rausreden, wenns um die Ecke knallt.


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt auch hier, wenn man etwas neu/anders machen muss, warum es dann nicht auch gleich tun ohne bestehendes komplett umzukrempeln ?



Warum nicht? 
Ich werde mir keinen weiteren kaukasischen, männlichen, heterosexuellen Bond ansehen.
Ich werde mir auch keine 006 (wie anzüglich!) oder 008-Agentin ansehen, die neben Bond existiert, und daher für immer nur Sidekick (wenn auch selbständig mit eigenem Film) bleiben wird.

Wie gesagt, man darf durchaus etwas der Gewohnheit/Tradition willen beibehalten, unabhängig davon wie anachronistisch so etwas ist - oder vielleicht sogar gerade deswegen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Ich werde mir keinen weiteren kaukasischen, männlichen, heterosexuellen Bond ansehen.
> Ich werde mir auch keine 006 (wie anzüglich!) oder 008-Agentin ansehen, die neben Bond existiert, und daher für immer nur Sidekick (wenn auch selbständig mit eigenem Film) bleiben wird.


Darum und weil Barbara nein sagt. 
Du magst es ja nicht anschauen aber dafür die Millionen anderer Zuschauer.
Barbara Broccoli kann sich entspannt zurücklehnen - auch von MGM & Co. wird kein Widerspruch kommen (wobei sie da eh nichts zu melden haben), da die Craig Filme von den Einnahmen her stetige Zuwächse verzeichneten.


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Darum und weil Barbara nein sagt.
> Du magst es ja nicht anschauen aber dafür die Millionen anderer Zuschauer.
> Barbara Broccoli kann sich entspannt zurücklehnen - auch von MGM & Co. wird kein Widerspruch kommen (wobei sie da eh nichts zu melden haben), da die Craig Filme von den Einnahmen her stetige Zuwächse verzeichneten.


Wie gesagt, wo ein Markt ist, da soll das Geld auch hin - für mich kein Problem, weil ich schon vor längerer Zeit mit 007 abgeschlossen habe. Aber man darf sich trotzdem für jeden freuen, der daran noch Spass hat


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. September 2021)

Ich musste gerade lachen, weil ich erkannt habe, dass „Barbara Broccoli“ kein Schmähname, so der ihr echter Name ist.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade lachen, weil ich erkannt habe, dass „Barbara Broccoli“ kein Schmähname, so der ihr echter Name ist.


... ernsthaft?! Alter.

Ich dachte ja bislang du bist wifey-material, aber ich muss meine Einschätzung wohl gründlichst überdenken. Ihr Vater ist übrigens Albert R. Broccoli, sowas weiß man einfach, wenn man mit den alten Bonds groß geworden ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ernsthaft?! Alter.
> 
> Ich dachte ja bislang du bist wifey-material, aber ich muss meine Einschätzung wohl gründlichst überdenken. Ihr Vater ist übrigens Albert R. Broccoli, sowas weiß man einfach, wenn man mit den alten Bonds groß geworden ist.


James Bond interessiert mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> James Bond interessiert mich nicht sonderlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lookin' for new crush ... pm me!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin halt mit Science-Fiction-, Abenteuer- und Horrorfilmen groß geworden, da war kein Platz mehr für James Bond. Aber wie ich kürzlich bemerkt habe, können mich Agentengeschichten durchaus interessieren, wenn die Aussicht auf ansehnliche Männer-Pos und sarkastische Interaktionen mit kurzen Antagonisten besteht.


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber klar, vielleicht sollte man diese letzte Bastion des weissen Mann-Seins wirklich nicht abreissen, sondern als Denkmal beibehalten - oder als Mahnmal


Es geht nicht um irgendein Bollwerk des machohaften Mannseins, sondern daß James Bond ein Jahrzehnte lang etablierter Charakter ist und man keine Geschichten à la _"... daher flog James Bond nach Moskau. Als Jane Blond dort ankam, ging sie..." _erzählt.

Meinetwegen kann man die James Bond Geschichten auch beenden und ab sofort nur noch Jane Blond Filme drehen - aber dann bitte nicht behaupten, das solle derselbe Charakter sein. Man könnte sogar die 007 wiederverwenden, wenn geklärt ist, warum James sie NICHT mehr hat.

Und bitte nicht als einfallsloses Remake, mit dem man dann die bekannten Gegner wie Dr No, Goldfinger & Co nochmal abklappert, weil man keine eigenen Ideen hat.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Und bitte nicht als einfallsloses Remake, mit dem man dann die bekannten Gegner wie Dr No, Goldfinger & Co nochmal abklappert, weil man keine eigenen Ideen hat.


Hmm ... hast du die gleiche Kritik beim Craig Bond und Herrn Waltz? Schlussendlich ist es ja auch eine Art "Reboot" wo die Geschichte von Blofeld gezeigt wird.


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um irgendein Bollwerk des machohaften Mannseins, sondern daß James Bond ein Jahrzehnte lang etablierter Charakter ist und man keine Geschichten à la _"... daher flog James Bond nach Moskau. Als Jane Blond dort ankam, ging sie..." _erzählt.
> 
> Meinetwegen kann man die James Bond Geschichten auch beenden und ab sofort nur noch Jane Blond Filme drehen - aber dann bitte nicht behaupten, das solle derselbe Charakter sein. Man könnte sogar die 007 wiederverwenden, wenn geklärt ist, warum James sie NICHT mehr hat.
> 
> Und bitte nicht als einfallsloses Remake, mit dem man dann die bekannten Gegner wie Dr No, Goldfinger & Co nochmal abklappert, weil man keine eigenen Ideen hat.



Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Natürlich soll(te) es nicht ein James Bond sein, der nach 25 (offiziellen) Filmen entdeckt hat, dass er Transgender ist und sich zur Frau um-operieren lässt (andererseits: Warum nicht? Würde das nicht genau den aktuellen Zeitgeist treffen?  ), sondern eine Fortsetzung, bei der der 007-Mantel weitergereicht wird - also keine Janine, Jenna, Joanne Bond (wobei auch hier, warum nicht? Eine uneheliche Tochter von James vielleicht?  ) die dieselben, bereits abgeklapperten Abenteuer ihres Vorgängers abklappert.

Kein Reset, kein Reboot, sondern eine Fortsetzung.

Ich meine, James ist nun schon seit den frühen 60ern für ihre Majestät unterwegs - hätte er es sich denn nicht redlich verdient, in den Ruhestand zu gehen?


----------



## Cybnotic (24. September 2021)

Echt  Traurig das Frauen alles schlechte von Männern freiwillig übernehmen wollen ..


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade lachen, weil ich erkannt habe, dass „Barbara Broccoli“ kein Schmähname, so der ihr echter Name ist.


Immer diese Broccoli Basher! 
Ich mag Broccoli ... zumindest das Gemüse.


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... hast du die gleiche Kritik beim Craig Bond und Herrn Waltz? Schlussendlich ist es ja auch eine Art "Reboot" wo die Geschichte von Blofeld gezeigt wird.


Ehrlich gesagt: Der letzte Bond, den ich gesehen habe, war einer Mit Brosnan, wo am Ende irgendwie ein Gebäude aus Eis(?) gescholzen ist und der mit seinem Bondgirl of the Week völligst unrealistisch daraus entkommen ist ...

Zum Thema Reboot:
Es kommt darauf an, was man erzählen will. Bei einem Ansatz wie: wir erzählen die Batman Geschichte mal realistisch ohne Comic-Humor ist es nötig, auch die Origin Story zu verfilmen, um eine komplette Geschichte zu erzählen.

Bei Bond hingegen: das sind ja eher Episoden, die völlig alleinstehend sind, aber sich alle um denselben Charakter drehen. Da macht ein "Reboot" in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Und man kann ja problemlos einen Fan des alten Schurken als Trittbrettfahrer inszenieren, ohne direkt den damaligen Charakter neu zu besetzen, was bezüglich der Kontinuität durchaus mal komplett in die Hose gehen kann.  _(Hallo, Khaaaan)_

=> Bei Bond finde ich "Reboot" mit denselben Charakteren als Konzept verkehrt.



Frullo schrieb:


> Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Natürlich soll(te) es nicht ein James Bond sein, der nach 25 (offiziellen) Filmen entdeckt hat, dass er Transgender ist und sich zur Frau um-operieren lässt (andererseits: Warum nicht? Würde das nicht genau den aktuellen Zeitgeist treffen?  ),


Das wäre von der Charakter*kontinuität* her eine valide Lösung - allerdings hat das in keinster Weise was mit dem Bond, James Bond zu tun, den wir bisher gesehen haben. Soweit ich weiß, hat der doch niemals eine andere sexuelle Vorliebe gehabt, als ein waschechter Hetero-Mann zu sein.


Frullo schrieb:


> Ich meine, James ist nun schon seit den frühen 60ern für ihre Majestät unterwegs - hätte er es sich denn nicht redlich verdient, in den Ruhestand zu gehen?


Bei Bond gibt es auch noch eine Sonderstellung: denn der Name (und damit der Charakter) James Bond könnte nur ein Tarnname sein, unter dessen Identität mehrere Agenten tätig wurden (genauso wie die Schauspieler im Laufe der Jahre).

Aber gerade dann wäre es bescheuert, wenn man unter dem Namen James Bond plötzlich einen Schwarzen oder eine Frau einstellt und somit mit voller Absicht die Tarnung zerstört.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. September 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das wäre von der Charakter*kontinuität* her eine valide Lösung - allerdings hat das in keinster Weise was mit dem Bond, James Bond zu tun, den wir bisher gesehen haben. Soweit ich weiß, hat der doch niemals eine andere sexuelle Vorliebe gehabt, als ein waschechter Hetero-Mann zu sein.


Aber ... aber  ... für ein Outing ist es doch nie zu spät würden jetzt gewisse Gruppen sagen. 

... aber Nein, ich bin da vollständig bei Dir, der James Bond hat abgesehen von seinen optischen Erscheinungsbild (Meister der Tarnung ) uns gegenüber komplett v.C. (vor Craig) ein Schema durchgezogen, ein Abweichen davon in Gegenrichtung wäre massiv unglaubwürdig.

Ein Erscheinen als "Madame" wäre aber auch für seine Verhältnisse eine absolute Meisterleistung und überhaupt, was soll dann auch noch Moneypenny von ihm/ihr denken.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frau um-operieren lässt



Filmbeginn: Bösewicht hat James Bond festgenommen. 007: Erwarten sie das ich unter ihrer Folter mein Land verrate ? Bösewicht: Nein, Mr Bond folter und tot wär ein zu gnädiges schicksal für sie ich werde sie als Frau umoperieren


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> So ein pöser, alter, weißer Mann .. werft den Purschen zu Poden ..
> 
> @Enisra ..hab ich das richtig formuliert so?



also so wie man hier drauf reagiert
habt ihr schon mal überlegt dass ihr das Problem sein könntet? Ich weiß, wer Kacke zu anderen Menschen ist und mobbt denkt selten nach, sonst hätte man sich mal seinen eigenen Text durchgelesen und würde sich nicht wundern wenn man Toxisch genannt wird, oder soll dieses Verhalten etwa okay sein?

Und jetzt, willste auch in die Bill Cosby Suite mit den sprüchen? Ihr scheint da ja gleichgesinnte zu haben


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. September 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Filmbeginn: Bösewicht hat James Bond festgenommen. 007: Erwarten sie das ich unter ihrer Folter mein Land verrate ? Bösewicht: Nein, Mr Bond folter und tot wär ein zu gnädiges schicksal für sie ich werde sie als Frau umoperieren





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin halt mit Science-Fiction-, Abenteuer- und Horrorfilmen groß geworden, da war kein Platz mehr für James Bond. Aber wie ich kürzlich bemerkt habe, können mich Agentengeschichten durchaus interessieren, *wenn die Aussicht auf ansehnliche Männer-Pos und sarkastische Interaktionen mit kurzen Antagonisten besteht*.


Ich versuche gerade irgendwie zu verstehen wie dir "Casino Royale" entgehen konnte.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> also so wie man hier drauf reagiert
> habt ihr schon mal überlegt dass ihr das Problem sein könntet? Ich weiß, wer Kacke zu anderen Menschen ist und mobbt denkt selten nach, sonst hätte man sich mal seinen eigenen Text durchgelesen und würde sich nicht wundern wenn man Toxisch genannt wird, oder soll dieses Verhalten etwa okay sein?
> 
> Und jetzt, willste auch in die Bill Cosby Suite mit den sprüchen? Ihr scheint da ja gleichgesinnte zu haben


Aaah .. I see .. wenn du jemanden als pösen, alten, weißen Mann betitelst, ist es ok .. wenn das jemand anderer macht, dann nicht (nicht vergessen - du wirfst mit deinen Postings oftmals alle gerne in eine Schublade).

Aaaalles klar


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich versuche gerade irgendwie zu verstehen wie dir "Casino Royale" entgehen konnte.


Falscher Po.

Oder ging es um den Antagonisten?


----------

